# Official Socal herf date and time...



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok guys.. here it is:
Date: Saturday Sept. 30th
Time:11am-???
Place: Light it up Smoke Shop, Upland, Ca
Address:
987 W Foothill Blvd.
Upland,ca,91786

Google maps works for directions, as does Yahoo maps.

List of confirmed dudes in:
Poriggity
BP22
Paoa???
UP IN SMOKE
(909)

I will update the list as we get more confirmed participants. Any participants wanting to come, chime in here...

I will try and contact the shop on my next day off, to make sure everything will work out. Their website says that the lounge is available for rent for parties, but I don't really wanna throw down money for use of the lounge... I will if guys are willing to chip in for rental of the lounge. Thats something thats up in the air at this point. It really depends on if we want this to be a strictly CS herf at this place, or if we don't mind other people having a seat with us.
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am in Ontario that weekend...Upland isn't too far away. I might be able to make this one...whoo-hoo!


----------



## Paoa (Aug 2, 2006)

As long as they don't have a problem with it I will most definitely be there.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Paoa, I will check with them asap, but if they are anything like my local joint, they won't care as long as you aren't drinking.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

List of confirmed dudes and dudettes in:
Poriggity
BP22
Paoa
UP IN SMOKE
(909)
CigarGal


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i have to be a negative... gonna go to SD this weekend sorry fellas :hn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

zemekone said:


> i have to be a negative... gonna go to SD this weekend sorry fellas :hn


My bad i read the post wrong! i read aug 30 as in tomorrow... Ill have to check my schedule... My Bad!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Check up on it dude, we'd love to have you there.
Scott


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

I might be able to attend as long as you guys are willing to let me light up a few. There is always the possibility that I will have to work but hopefully I can get someone to cover. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Light up a few stogies brother!
Poriggity
BP22
Paoa
UP IN SMOKE
(909)
CigarGal
RONINDICE??


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, just an update, I am going to try to get down the the place tommorow to check it out and see what its all about. As of right now, there is a sig alert on the only way down the mountain to get to the Upland area, so I may not be able to get down there tommorow, but time will tell.
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Let me know what info you need from the place. I live one block away.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Not gonna be able to get there today.. I just wanted to be sure it wouldn't be a problem to have us all show up for a herf.. if the lounge is open to anyone.. Im assuming we'll probably have to patronize the place and buy at least one smoke, but I certainly don't want to have to buy all my smokes from the herf there, as cali prices are a bit prohibitive. Just wanted to make sure there would be enough room there for the group.... or if we'd have to rent the place for the day.
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have no problem buying a stick or two as a "cover charge" to use their facilities, as long as I can bring my own cigars with me.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Agreed Brandon, I would have no problem buying a couple, but I also want to be able to bring my own... I also know of a local place to me here in Redlands.. The owner is way cool, and wouldnt have a problem with a herf at his place, but again I'd ask that we buy a couple from him. Problem with his place is, its got seating for about 10 people max...
Scott


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

im interested. never been to a herf before. usually smoke solo or with a couple of botl i know. so whats the agenda like? this place serve booze, poker games, etc? or just some good ol smokin?:tpd:


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The place we are currently looking at does sell booze, but it would pretty much just be smoking and hanging. I am waiting to here from UP IN SMOKE to see if he can get over there to check the place out. I thought of another place as well.. the Tukut lounge at the San Manuel casino allows smoking, has a bar, and serves food... if thats of any interest.. although that is a bit out of the way for some people.. its out here in Highland. Another thing.. If we have any under 21 guys, Im not sure they allow under 21 in that lounge, since they sell booze... It was just a thought though.
Scott


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

either way, sounds ok to me:w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

BTT, anymore interested party's? I think I may try to get down to the place tommorow, if I don't hear from Up in Smoke by then. I will try to see what this place is like.
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

If we can smoke and drink, what more do we need? We can always head on down to the local Mickey D's to eat something.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very true. Only thing Im not sure on is the size of the place... But I guess we can figure out something if need be.. Im sure its big enough.. so lets just plan on that.. I will get there around 11am.
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> If we can smoke and drink, what more do we need?


Nothing. 

CS brothers & sisters...check!
A bunch of smelly cigars...check!
Some tasty beverages...check!

We're all good here. :w


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure where u all are from, but there are a few places out here in oc. if this is of any interest let me know


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Lets plan on it then.. place and time stays the same. Im coming from Lake Arrowhead area, so OC is a bit far, but I am willing to make that drive too. Question for anyone that's been to this place... What is the parking like. Ive got a full size 4 door long bed Dodge Ram Diesel that I've gotta park. If there is little parking, I can bring my beater toyota pickup too... its just not as comfy on those long drives.
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll be driving over from Ontario so I better check my maps. Its been a long time since I was in Upland.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Went in last night the owner wasnt there so I did not ask the clerk too many questions.  I looks like you can fit 15 people no problem. There is lots of parking so dont worry about that. I will try and get back there tonight and see if I can find the owner so I can ask about the drinks and cover charge.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I'll be driving over from Ontario so I better check my maps. Its been a long time since I was in Upland.


10w, off mountain right, foothill right, mulberry left. The place is on the right side.:z


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Just Stoped by lite it up. They clerk told me that 30 would be no problem. The price for entry is 5.00 but if we want the room to ourselves then it will be 50.00 an hour. I do not think we will need to reserve the room. I usually dont see too many people in there. As for the beers they are priced very low. Basiclly they are the same prices as you would get them at a grocery store. I asked about smoking our own sticks but he said I should talk to the owner sat morning. Stay tuned for some more updates.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Just Stoped by lite it up. They clerk told me that 30 would be no problem. The price for entry is 5.00 but if we want the room to ourselves then it will be 50.00 an hour. I do not think we will need to reserve the room. I usually dont see too many people in there. As for the beers they are priced very low. Basiclly they are the same prices as you would get them at a grocery store. I asked about smoking our own sticks but he said I should talk to the owner sat morning. Stay tuned for some more updates.


Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome. Thank you sir for getting over there.. $5.00 cover charge aint a big deal for me, and neither is possibly having guys in on our herf that might not be from club stogie. Its an oppuortunity to introduce new people to the site. Only think I'd be concerned about is smoking my own sticks, and if they have soda there... I may have a beer or two, but I won't be getting drunk as I have to drive home.
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Awesome. Thank you sir for getting over there.. $5.00 cover charge aint a big deal for me, and neither is possibly having guys in on our herf that might not be from club stogie. Its an oppuortunity to introduce new people to the site. Only think I'd be concerned about is smoking my own sticks, and if they have soda there... I may have a beer or two, but I won't be getting drunk as I have to drive home.
> Scott


They have soda there too. I will check on smoking our own sticks sat.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

don't know if this is outta line. but how bout trading some sticks if i can make it out there. i'm fully stocked with some decent sticks. tell me if any of these sound ok, maybe some of u could do the same. 

padron 64 torpedo
hemingway signiture
ashton puro sol robusto
padron 2000
padron 6000
diplomatico #2
Partagas series #1
vr famosos
lets see if any of these spark ur interest and have something comparabele. not for nothing, i just hope i can make it out there first.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I will take some smokes with me but they may not be up to par. If you see something you like we can trade.


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

I am looking forward to this. Hopefully someone does not schedule work for that saturday. :w


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> I will take some smokes with me but they may not be up to par. If you see something you like we can trade.


thats cool, im not a hardass, so if there is something u wanna try just ask. again, hopefully i'll make it.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The trading idea sounds good.. I will see what I can round up before then.. right now my sticks aren't up to par..
Scott


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

is this still gonna happen? by the way the official socal herf was in july, but this mini 1 sounds like fun


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Gabe, looks like we're still on for this.. Im still waiting to hear back from UP IN SMOKE, to see what it looks like for us to bring our own cigars to smoke. As far as I am aware, we're still planning on that time, date and location for the herf.
It would be good to see you there.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im sooo ready for this! I have a bid in on a 15ct otterbox that I will be filling up for the herf.. Come AWWWNN!


BTW, CigarGal, Started reading your book yesterday, and thus far, Im very intrigued. Kinda upset that I left it at work.... I wanted to read some more of it today on my day off.. I will have it read by the time we herf so I can really tell ya what I thought of it.. So far, its great!
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Bad news B/SOTL's. Lite it up will be closed as of that week end and will not reopen til the 9th of october as they wikk be remodeling. Good news is that if you buy one smoke you can smoke any other smoke that you take in. Looks like we will need to either relocate or set this herf for another day. Dont :gn the messanger.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bummer...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> is this still gonna happen? by the way the official socal herf was in july, but this mini 1 sounds like fun


And what makes it official?

I hope we keep the same date as I am only down there that weekend. There must be another place to smoke in Socal.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> And what makes it official?
> 
> I hope we keep the same date as I am only down there that weekend. There must be another place to smoke in Socal.


It's blessed by Poker...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a bummer... I have a local shop we could go to in Redlands, and with the people planning on showing up, we could all herf there.. and there are also some seats out doors. There's another place.. Only problem is, parking is at a premium.. usually there is plenty of street parking on the other end of the block. Also there is the Tukut lounge in Highland, Ca, at the San Manuel casino that allows smoking indoors too...
Lets keep the date, but find another place.
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

BP22 said:


> It's blessed by Poker...


so so true :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

The Philly Blunt in Poker's pocket is very noticeable! :r


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> The Philly Blunt in Poker's pocket is very noticeable! :r


Well it was a vintage Blunt from the 70s I believe.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Any other ideas for a location?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The two ideas I gave are the only places I really know of. There have got to be some other places to herf it up.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Any feedback? Im still down for meeting in Redlands, at my local shop, but I know it could be a bit of a drive for some. I can try and find somewhere else to smoke, but Im not sure of many places around here...
Scott


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

surely can't speak for everyone else, but redlands is a bit out there for me.:SM


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Any feedback? Im still down for meeting in Redlands, at my local shop, but I know it could be a bit of a drive for some. I can try and find somewhere else to smoke, but Im not sure of many places around here...
> Scott


Search the internet I will try to have a look when I get some time on the computer...right now I have to unload the u-haul.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So, Im assuming we'd like to stay in the upland/ontario/montclair area?
Scott


----------



## Paoa (Aug 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I will no longer be able to make it on that weekend, no matter what time or location. Somehow, in the course of three weeks, that date became the center of very important events that can't be rescheduled. Thats life for you. Wish I could make it, hope to see you guys next time. Have fun.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> So, Im assuming we'd like to stay in the upland/ontario/montclair area?
> Scott


The closer to Ontario the better for me cuz I will have to dash back to the Expo-don't want to miss too much.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ontario will work good for me too. I will research some places tonight to see what I can come up with. 

Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, thus far, Im not finding much in the area.. there are a couple "smoke shops" but I don't really know if its cigar oriented, or if they have a lounge. I will look into some of them on Tuesday, my next day off.. perhaps make some phone calls. Also, if no one is adverse to maybe meeting at a park somewhere, and smoking in a park, we could do something like that.
Scott

EDIT: There is the cucamonga-Guasti park, on archibald ave, we could hang there, and smoke.. as far as Im aware, its not a non smoking park. We could do a snack/potluck thing.. have everyone bring a little snack to share, and some of thier own beverages and smokes... Whats that sound like to everyone?
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Ok, thus far, Im not finding much in the area.. there are a couple "smoke shops" but I don't really know if its cigar oriented, or if they have a lounge. I will look into some of them on Tuesday, my next day off.. perhaps make some phone calls. Also, if no one is adverse to maybe meeting at a park somewhere, and smoking in a park, we could do something like that.
> Scott
> 
> EDIT: There is the cucamonga-Guasti park, on archibald ave, we could hang there, and smoke.. as far as Im aware, its not a non smoking park. We could do a snack/potluck thing.. have everyone bring a little snack to share, and some of thier own beverages and smokes... Whats that sound like to everyone?
> Scott


Since I will be living in a hotel the best I can do for snacks is a bag of chips or something like that...I will try to keep an eye on the forum while I travel for updates.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Chips or the like would work Marianne... When do you leave to start travelling?
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I will hit the road on Wed. and arrive in Ontario on Thursday afternoon. Then I head to O.C. on Sunday. A lot of cigar shops in Ontario, but no lounge listed. Maybe a phone call to some of those shops would turn up something. Also, I found a lounge in Riverside and one in Alhambra-Havana House-don't know the hours.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I will hit the road on Wed. and arrive in Ontario on Thursday afternoon. Then I head to O.C. on Sunday. A lot of cigar shops in Ontario, but no lounge listed. Maybe a phone call to some of those shops would turn up something. Also, I found a lounge in Riverside and one in Alhambra-Havana House-don't know the hours.


Gerry (zemekone) used to live in the Riverside area. He might be able to recommend somewhere.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm stuck channeling Walter Sobchak.
*Walter Sobchak*: I told those f*cks down at the league office a thousand times that I don't roll on Shabbos! 
*Donny*: What's Shabbos? 
*Walter Sobchak*: Saturday, Donny, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't get in a car, I don't f*cking ride in a car, I don't pick up the phone, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as sh*t 
[_shouts_] 
*Walter Sobchak*: don't f*cking roll! Shomer shabbos! 
*The Dude*: Walter... 
*Walter Sobchak*: Shomer f*cking shabbos. 
*The Dude*: Oh f*ck it. ​Keep me posted about Saturday night PST and Sunday herfs.


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Aaron said:


> I'm stuck channeling Walter Sobchak.
> *Walter Sobchak*: I told those f*cks down at the league office a thousand times that I don't roll on Shabbos!
> *Donny*: What's Shabbos?
> *Walter Sobchak*: Saturday, Donny, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't get in a car, I don't f*cking ride in a car, I don't pick up the phone, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as sh*t
> ...


Donny: If you can't ride in a car, how do you get around on shabbos?
(I forget if it's before or after) Walter: They're gonna kill that poor woman, they're gonna kill that poor woman!

(I've watched that movie way too many times)


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I will start looking for places in Riverside if thats ok with everyone... I've heard of the havana lounge, but I always thought it was a private members only club.
I will keep looking for somewhere today, and I will try to come up with another place to meet.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, Here's what Im thinking.. Thanks to Marianne's hard work... 
The Havana House
133 W Main St
Alhambra, Ca, 91801

They sell drinks and cigars. They have a walk in humidor, and smoking indoors is allowed. Im not objecting to this place. Sounds decent. I didn't realize how difficult it would be to find a good cigar lounge. I found another lounge, only to find out they do mostly hookah stuff, and Im not really into that. I will try to call the Havana House today, to see what time they open this saturday.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, so the havana house doesn't open until 5pm on saturday... Don't know if thats a problem for anyone else, but it could end up being a problem for me.... Damn this is turning out to be difficult.
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds awesome!
Aaron, if you are coming to the herf does this mean embarrassing pictures will show up in the jungle?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I will try to run down the mountain today and check out the mission tobacco lounge, to see what its like.. who knows, it could work pretty well. Its not that much of a drive for me, so I will see if I can get down the mountain today.
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Called Hilands over by the Ontario mills but they only have seating for 6. Embassy cigars in Anahiem Hills can seat about 20.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Called Hilands over by the Ontario mills but they only have seating for 6. Embassy cigars in Anahiem Hills can seat about 20.


Nice work! Hilands will be a definate stop for me...probably all weekend I am good with either place, depends on how many show up I guess.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Hilands, while small, might be the place to do it.. close for Marianne, and its not like we can't smoke outdoors if we wanted... Im not adverse to anything posted thus far. Never been to embassy cigars, but Im always willing to try new places. As far as the "tobacco lounge" in riverside.. went there today, its just about all hookah, all the time, so I do't think we should do it there. I think we ought to just decide on either Hilands or Embassy and call it a plan..
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Hilands, while small, might be the place to do it.. close for Marianne, and its not like we can't smoke outdoors if we wanted... Im not adverse to anything posted thus far. Never been to embassy cigars, but Im always willing to try new places. As far as the "tobacco lounge" in riverside.. went there today, its just about all hookah, all the time, so I do't think we should do it there. I think we ought to just decide on either Hilands or Embassy and call it a plan..
> Scott


I'm with you, Scott. Let's get a number of attendees(as close a guess as possible) and go from there. We can start at Hilands, and if we grow...move to another local like the park.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is the list of confirmed atendees thus far.. not looking huge, so Hilands might just do the trick..
Poriggity
BP22
UP IN SMOKE
(909)
CigarGal

Anyone else wanting to be at this thing, let me know via PM or just post to this thread, as I check it multiple times daily.
Scott


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

I may be able to go, depends where and what time.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Aielo, Right now its looking like we'll be at Hilands probably around 11am or 12..
Scott


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, I swear, I always pass by the Mills area when I'm by my mom's office, but I still can't find the place. I have football from noon to 3pm, so if you all are gonna be there late, I may show up.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Who really knows how long we'll be there... I am going to PM everyone thats planning on attending, or might attend my cell # so that they can reach me that day if needed.
Scott


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

sounds like a great time. hilands sounds like a stretch to me, but i've been to embassy and would be able to attend there. they've got a decent selection, three couches, and a big screen. hell, i even got some cigar dvds we could probably throw on. considering i haven't contributed too much to this event, i wouldn't be offended if you went to hilands.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

What's the address for Hilands???


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hilands? Thats my B&M! LoL... i cant make this one, but just a heads up... the owner (Jim) is cool guy, but the manager (i forget her name) is a bitch... just a heads up...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am on the road today and will keep checking my messages. Can't wait. I think the place is in the Mall? I will check it out tomorrow


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Hilands? Thats my B&M! LoL... i cant make this one, but just a heads up... the owner (Jim) is cool guy, but the manager (i forget her name) is a bitch... just a heads up...


I spoke to the bitch when I called yesterday. Cant agree more.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I am on the road today and will keep checking my messages. Can't wait. I think the place is in the Mall? I will check it out tomorrow


Its outside the mall. THe one inside the mall is Davids gifts and they do not have a place to smoke. If I am not mistaken Hilands is by Coldstones and Starbucks.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Its outside the mall. THe one inside the mall is Davids gifts and they do not have a place to smoke. If I am not mistaken Hilands is by Coldstones and Starbucks.


Anybody have an address???


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Anybody have an address???


Hilands Cigar Haven
990 Ontario Mills Dr Ste E 
Ontario, CA 91764http://maps.citysearch.com/location/364920


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Hilands Cigar Haven
> 990 Ontario Mills Dr Ste E
> Ontario, CA 91764http://maps.citysearch.com/location/364920


Gracias.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome. I guess we can hope the owner is there, and not the bitchy manager... I hope if she is there, she doesn't bitch about the pure amounts of smoke we're gonna billow from that place... Next question, how long is everyone planning on staying? 2-3 hours? Longer?
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I can be there till 12:30 1:00. My inlaws called last night and they are coming to visit.:hn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know what the schedule is for the conference on Sat so I need to look and see if I will miss anything important. We start at 11? I'm going over there right now and check out the humidor.


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Ok, Here's what Im thinking.. Thanks to Marianne's hard work...
> The Havana House
> 133 W Main St
> Alhambra, Ca, 91801
> ...


I like the idea of the Havana House for a mini-herf maybe. The Alhambra one gets pretty busy but the Whittier one is fairly mellow until like 8pm or so. I frequent the one in Whittier with a friend of mine. The cigars are well humidified and the drinks are fairly good. No hard liquor but they make a decent Mojito (a little weak) and a drink called "Bay of Pigs" which is Sol beer mixed with Clamato. Sounds like crap but tastes pretty good. Let me know if anyone want to meet up there any night. As far as this saturday goes, I am sadly working.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I just got back from Hilands and I met Candace. She was very nice. I told her we were coming on Saturday and she said we could bring our own beers and put them in her cooler. She sells sodas...and has a big tv...some chairs. So I think it will work since it looks like we are a small group. The place is off I-15 take the 4th street exit and turn into the mall that has the Starbucks-it is about two shops down from Starbucks...nice humidor with a good selection.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I will show up there around 11am.. Trying to decide what to wear.. Just look for this mug:

Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Another thing.. My 15 ct herf-a-dor came in today... Im all set for the herf.. 
Scott

Edited for a typo..


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Another thing.. My 1 ct herf-a-dor came in today... Im all set for the herf..
> Scott


1-ct? Does this mean you are sharing? I plan on hitting the humidor myself...there were some lovely Padrons and some Olde World Reserves in there.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Wait..... Marianne, did he have Padron Anni's? BTW, its a 15 count herf-a dor.. And I will be bringing a few cheap sticks to share, cuz thats all I have right now, unless a couple orders get here, really soon...

Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Wait..... Marianne, did he have Padron Anni's? BTW, its a 15 count herf-a dor.. And I will be bringing a few cheap sticks to share, cuz thats all I have right now, unless a couple orders get here, really soon...
> 
> Scott


He had a partial box on Annis-the big ones...$25 bucks a pop...I have my eye on one of those...15 ct sounds much better than 1 ct I couldn't bring many cigars-no travel humi yet, so I'm just going to grab some things out of their stock to share. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Do whatever you gotta do girl! Had I known you were gonna be in ONT tonight, I coulda driven out to visit... the wife is at school till 10 tonight LOL..
Scott

EDIT: Wife wants to shop at the Mills while we're herfing, so it looks like she's gonna drive, and Im gonna get Drizunk! LOL..
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I will also be there at 11 ish. I have a 3 piece pocket humi that I will be taking. You are all welcome to what ever I have in there. Oh and I am bringing a fake cohiba for you all to check out. Looks good smells good but is good?


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Did anyone ask about smoking our own sticks at the shop?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey all ~ 

I'm not going to make it tomorrow...sorry. I'm heading to Mexico in an hour and will be gone all weekend (last minute trip). Have fun, smoke alot of smelly cigars and take pictures!!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Didn't check with them regarding smoking our own sticks in shop, but most places don't have a problem with that, as long as you buy something from them. My brother called in sick at work today (we work together) but I talked to him today and he said he's planning on being at work tommorow, so I won't have to cover. I told him that if I did cover for him, it would be till 10am, because I had somewhere to go. Im bringing my 15 ct herf-a-dor with some goodies.. Im gonna bring a couple Edge maddies for you guys, and I have a couple of the 80 year old cigars that Hbooker sent me that I will smoke.. at least one of them
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Like i sed thats where I keep all my non-cubans.... HAVE FUN TOMORROW GUYS!


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

See you all in 12 hours. Got my stogies ready to go.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, brother never called me, so I am assuming he made it to work. If any of you show up before I do, I will be in a maroon and silver Dodge Ram 4 door long bed diesel. Im going to leave here about 10, and probably show up there at around 11am or so... I got some goodies to share 
Scott


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Who really knows how long we'll be there... I am going to PM everyone thats planning on attending, or might attend my cell # so that they can reach me that day if needed.
> Scott


Can you shoot me that cell # as well? I've been 'working' on getting there but even 12 noon is not likely. I'll be comming from HB, so I think it's about an hour. If I can wrap up some stuff here in time, I'll be there!! LMK what time you think you'll be there till, and I see what I can do. I REALLY want to herf w/ all of you! Lets see if I can make it happen.

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Vinnie...the party starts at 11:00 and will probably go on for a while...you better get there. I'm wearing a niner jersy in your honor. I'll pm my cell so you can call us.

Don't worry about not buying cigars and smoking your own-I'll buy enough so they won't mind


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

CG, how long are you going to be able to stay? I know you have that conference to attend to as well...
Scott

Edit: Is anyone planning on bringing a digicam? I left mine at work, and I don't want to bring the new Canon PowershotS3... Wife doesnt like the idea of it being in a smoke filled environment, but we gotta get pics of this herf. I will be wearing blue shorts, and a white T shirt, with flip flops. Its my day off, and Im gonna be damn lazy
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the great time guys! Im gonna make a post in the lounge about the herf! It was a great time! Thanks again to Up In Smoke and Cigargal for the great smokes and the great time!
Scott


----------

